# Sharks: Where are they?



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Kinda bummed that the weather is getting colder, won't be able to paddle out baits much longer. I was just wondering where the most successful areas for shark fishing would be at this time of year and the upcoming weeks. 

Will they still be in between the 1st and 2nd sandbar? Past the 2nd in deeper water as shallows cool? 

In the bay, and where abouts? 3mile? 

Will the migratory sharks be coming in close? I heard makos can be caught off the pier.



Thanks for the info. I'm itching to catch some more sharkies


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey Ian, there is a PFF Shark Tournment next weekend.*


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I tried not long ago to catch one, no luck. When I am targeting a Red off the beach, I catch the small Sand Sharks and Bonnets. I wish I could make it to the tournament and take to classes from those guys. One thing is that I don't paddle out my bait either. I used to cook hundreds of lbs of Blk Tip for banquets and it sure was good! I want the meat, not let it go.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

How do I get to be apart of the tournament? And what are the specifications? Do I need a boat? It be awesome if I could tag along with someone!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

IanR, 

I have some friends that has fished the Florida Panhandle. Worldwide people do well when they can get their bait to the quiet water beyond the breakers/waves. Commonly the shark bite is strong at sunrise and sunset in water greater than 10 feet deep. I have heard there are some very big hammers in the surf during October to November in the Pensacola surf. 

Tell me what you are targeting and I can probably help a little.

Deaver


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ian lets catch some I'll be back in town thursday night


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Josh, Lets do it! 



I got a new rod too. Just let me know when you wanna go. Can't wait to see ya dude


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

> *POWER FISHERMAN (10/12/2008)*
> 
> I have some friends that has fished the Florida Panhandle. Worldwide people do well when they can get their bait to the quiet water beyond the breakers/waves. Commonly the shark bite is strong at sunrise and sunset in water greater than 10 feet deep. I have heard there are some very big hammers in the surf during October to November in the Pensacola surf.
> 
> ...




I'm after just about anything that'll bite. All the sharks that I've caught around here have been blacktips in the range of 4'-5.5' and some fat lemmons. I'd really love to hook up to something bigger. A bull or hammer would be awesome. A mako would be amazing, but I'm fairly certain I'd have better luck with them in a boat. 



Should I drop some ray in the surf for hammers then?

I really appreciate the info! 



Ian


----------

